# plywood slingshot



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

I made this today, but because of the different layers I found I could not fit the tubes the same as I do on the mdf, as the plywood chips when cutting across the layers so I gave it a little thought, and drilled slightly bigger holes to push the tube through first and then added the bearing and tube to stop it pulling back through.I made a mistake as I stained the slingshot purely through habit I was only going to clear varnish it so I will have to make another.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I really like your slingshots. Very nice!


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

That works, little slower to change the tubes but it'll work.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Hawk, I like that very much, but why so close to the edge with the holes?


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

You could do one bigger hole and use one of your looped bands, push it through then loope it over the top, and even put a grove round as well, then bands would fit it as well, jeff


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Dayhiker said:


> Hawk, I like that very much, but why so close to the edge with the holes?


It's where I put the holes for the slingshots with grooves I never gave it a thought really,And thanks for the tips guys.


----------



## builderofstuff (Feb 14, 2011)

Excellent work. I really like the looks of that one.

Chris


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Hawk, very nice one. I like it


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

You my not have the quick band change but I bet it still shoots as good. Maybe you can make another video with this one.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

dragonmaster said:


> You my not have the quick band change but I bet it still shoots as good. Maybe you can make another video with this one.


I have to go to hospital today leaving shortly for my premed before my operation,I have shot with it this morning about 20 shots and never missed really pleased with it.


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Hope the operation goes well for you and you're able to return to shooting and building quickly.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

jmplsnt said:


> Hope the operation goes well for you and you're able to return to shooting and building quickly.


Having a four inch screw removed from the knee it's loose,I smashed the knee in a mixed martial arts sparring session 6 year ago with my instructor not his fault though just unfortunate.It was the first session after christmas and I was not really worked up into a fighting mood got lazy and paid the price.


----------

